# Ποια πρόταση είναι η ορθή;



## deerdock

1) *Την* μόνη λύση που δεχόμαστε είναι η τελευταία.
2) *Η* μόνη λύση που δεχόμαστε είναι η τελευταία.

Ποια πρόταση είναι η ορθή;


----------



## bearded

Hello
No. 2 is correct in my opinion (lysi is the subject of ine, and 'pou dexòmaste' is a secondary clause - where pou is the object).
I hope that native Greek speakers will confirm.


----------



## deerdock

I, too, thought #2 was correct. But I've seen sentences like #1 written in Greek articles.


----------



## Perseas

2 is correct, indeed. BM is correct. 
The main clause is "Η μόνη λύση είναι η τελευταία."


----------



## deerdock

Η επικεφαλίδα "Την μόνη μητέρα που θα φοβηθεί η νέα κυβέρνηση θα είναι η μητέρα εκκλησία", πως είναι ορθή λοιπόν;

Υ.Γ. Δεν ασπάζομαι την άποψη της επικεφαλίδας.


----------



## ireney

Strictly speaking it's wrong. In fact I would, myself, write "Η μόνη μητέρα που θα ...."
However what happens here is that we have two sentences that share some words:
Η μόνη μητέρα θα είναι η μητέρα εκκλησία.
Η νέα κυβέρνηση θα φοβηθεί τη μητέρα εκκλησία.
Put together they would be H μόνη μητέρα, που η νέα κυβέρνηση θα την φοβηθεί, θα είναι η μητέρα εκκλησία.
The fact that "mother church" would be in accusative withing the parenthetical sentence causes some people to, mistakenly, use accusative instead of nominative.
In oral speech one could expect to see such a mistake perhaps. It's much more uncommon written down.


----------



## Ellada39

deerdock said:


> Η επικεφαλίδα "Την μόνη μητέρα που θα φοβηθεί η νέα κυβέρνηση θα είναι η μητέρα εκκλησία", πως είναι ορθή λοιπόν;
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δεν ασπάζομαι την άποψη της επικεφαλίδας.


Γιατι στην πρώτη πρόταση, χωρίς την έμφαση, θα λέγαμε:
      Ή τελευταία, είναι Η λύση που δεχόμαστε.

Αντίθετα στην άλλη πρόταση θα λέγαμε:
    Ή νέα κυβέρνηση θα φοβηθεί ΤΗΝ μητέρα εκκλησία.

Οπότε κρατάμε τις ίδιες πτώσεις.
Πιο αναλυτικά (γραμματικά) έχει να κάνει με το κατηγορούμενο και το αντικείμενο. Ή πρώτη πρόταση έχει κατηγορούμενο ή δεύτερη αντικείμενο. Αλλά νομίζω αυτός ο τρόπος είναι πιο εύκολος να τον καταλάβεις, I hope!


----------



## deerdock

Διαφωνείς με τον Ireney λοιπόν;


----------



## Ellada39

Ellada39 said:


> Γιατι στην πρώτη πρόταση, χωρίς την έμφαση, θα λέγαμε:
> Ή τελευταία, είναι Η λύση που δεχόμαστε.
> 
> Αντίθετα στην άλλη πρόταση θα λέγαμε:
> Ή νέα κυβέρνηση θα φοβηθεί ΤΗΝ μητέρα εκκλησία.
> 
> Οπότε κρατάμε τις ίδιες πτώσεις.
> Πιο αναλυτικά (γραμματικά) έχει να κάνει με το κατηγορούμενο και το αντικείμενο. Ή πρώτη πρόταση έχει κατηγορούμενο ή δεύτερη αντικείμενο. Αλλά νομίζω αυτός ο τρόπος είναι πιο εύκολος να τον καταλάβεις, I hope!



However, Ireney is right!
Ή εξήγηση μου αφορά στο γιατί στο παράδειγμα με την εκκλησία δεν ακούγεται και τόσο λάθος ενώ στο παράδειγμα με τη λύση ακούγεται τελείως λάθος.


----------



## deerdock

Κατάλαβα.


----------



## Ellada39

deerdock said:


> Διαφωνείς με τον Ireney λοιπόν;


Δεν διαφωνώ! Παρόλα αυτά δεν θα το θεωρούσα λάθος αν το ακουγα ή αν το διάβαζα. Αλλά θεωρώ κι εγώ πιο σωστη την ονομαστική πτώση.


----------



## Ellada39

Ireney? Maybe you could provide us with some grammar rule why this happens?


----------



## Perseas

"Τη μόνη μητέρα (που θα φοβηθεί η νέα κυβέρνηση) θα είναι η μητέρα εκκλησία"
Subject (μητέρα) and predicative (μητέρα εκκλησία) should be both in nominative. So "Τη" is wrong, the correct is "H".

If the sentence were "Τη μόνη μητέρα (που θα φοβηθεί η νέα κυβέρνηση) τη σέβομαι", then the grammar would be correct.
Here "μητέρα" is the object of the verb and is in accusative.


----------



## ireney

OK let's see (btw I'm a she, name's Irene ). I do not know the term in English I'm afraid (while it's similar to attraction it's not quite the same) , but in Greek the syntactical phenomenon of mixing the syntax of two sentences is called σύμφηρση. This is how you get "H Μαρία με την Ελένη παίζουν" for instance.

The same happens in this case: The speaker has in mind both sentences I describes before at once and ends up mixing up the case of the common word. Happens in ancient Greek too.

In short, the grammar rule is that people often make this kind of mistake. Often enough that it has acquired a name of each own. As with all cases where a mistake is thus enshrined in grammar books, it stops being egregiously wrong and it becomes more whimsical.


----------



## Ellada39

ireney said:


> OK let's see (btw I'm a she, name's Irene ). I do not know the term in English I'm afraid (while it's similar to attraction it's not quite the same) , but in Greek the syntactical phenomenon of mixing the syntax of two sentences is called σύμφηρση. This is how you get "H Μαρία με την Ελένη παίζουν" for instance.
> 
> The same happens in this case: The speaker has in mind both sentences I describes before at once and ends up mixing up the case of the common word. Happens in ancient Greek too.
> 
> In short, the grammar rule is that people often make this kind of mistake. Often enough that it has acquired a name of each own. As with all cases where a mistake is thus enshrined in grammar books, it stops being egregiously wrong and it becomes more whimsical.


Oh! Too complicated for me!! Thank you amyway!!!!!


----------



## ireney

Ellada not really. Think about it. Someone wants to say Ο Κώστας και η Μαρία χορεύουν . At the same time as he is thinking of this format of the sentence, he thinks of the equally legitimate Ο Κώστας με την Μαρία χορεύει/Ο Κώστας χορεύει με τη Μαρία. Not consciously. Perhaps think of it like starting to form one sentence and on the way from your mind to your mouth (or the paper as it may be) you subconsciously change to the other. The result often is a mix of the two, ο Κώστας με τη Μαρία χορεύουν.

Κοινώς ο εγκέφαλός μας τα κάνει αχταρμά και αντί για τη σωστή σύνταξη παίρνει λίγο από την μία πρόταση, λίγο από την άλλη και μας παραδίνει ένα μπερδεμένο αποτέλεσμα. Απλά αυτό συμβαίνει τόσο συχνά που του δώσαμε και όνομα. Σύμφυρση.

Grammar is often like this. When a mistake is common it becomes a named exception or whatever (what we call συντακτικό φαινόμενο or σχήματα λόγου). I always thought of it as "If you can't beat them join them"


----------



## Ellada39

ireney said:


> Ellada not really. Think about it. Someone wants to say Ο Κώστας και η Μαρία χορεύουν . At the same time as he is thinking of this format of the sentence, he thinks of the equally legitimate Ο Κώστας με την Μαρία χορεύει/Ο Κώστας χορεύει με τη Μαρία. Not consciously. Perhaps think of it like starting to form one sentence and on the way from your mind to your mouth (or the paper as it may be) you subconsciously change to the other. The result often is a mix of the two, ο Κώστας με τη Μαρία χορεύουν.
> 
> Κοινώς ο εγκέφαλός μας τα κάνει αχταρμά και αντί για τη σωστή σύνταξη παίρνει λίγο από την μία πρόταση, λίγο από την άλλη και μας παραδίνει ένα μπερδεμένο αποτέλεσμα. Απλά αυτό συμβαίνει τόσο συχνά που του δώσαμε και όνομα. Σύμφυρση.
> 
> Grammar is often like this. When a mistake is common it becomes a named exception or whatever (what we call συντακτικό φαινόμενο or σχήματα λόγου). I always thought of it as "If you can't beat them join them"


Χαχα! Πολύ καλή εξήγηση Ειρήνη!!! Σε ευχαριστώ!!!!


----------



## sotos

The first is grammatically correct, the 2nd is more in use.


----------



## Perseas

1) *Την* μόνη λύση που δεχόμαστε είναι η τελευταία.
2) *Η* μόνη λύση που δεχόμαστε είναι η τελευταία.


sotos said:


> The first is grammatically correct, the 2nd is more in use.



I think sotos you mean the opposite (i.e. the 2nd is correct), isn't it?


----------



## sotos

Ha ha! We are getting too scholastic here.
I think both are correct but give a different sense. You will understand the correct if you move around the words:
Δεχόμαστε *την* μόνη λύση, που είναι και η τελευταία. (correct)
Δεχόμαστε *η* μόνη λύση, που είναι και η τελευταία (no way).

However, if the emphasis is on τελευταία:
η τελευταία είναι η λύση που δεχόμαστε (correct)
την τελευταία είναι η λύση που δεχόμαστε (no)

I think the non-greek speakers got more confused that enlighted here.


----------



## bearded

sotos said:


> if you move around the words


Aren't you ''moving around'' the words a bit too much?  I think you should stick to the original constructions, as proposed by the OP, and I find that Perseas' objection in #19 is fully justified (but maybe as a non-Greek I ''got confused'').


----------



## ireney

Bearded man is right. Change the sentence and you change the grammatical/syntactical roles of the words and, therefore, you have different correct (and wrong) answers.


----------

